

Show HN: Imageless – Read webpages without distracting images - ramoq
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imageless/ceagmcmlnnpcdhnlocedfdciecplcpgj

======
aam1r
Cool, very useful! Do you have plans to make it so that it remembers which
pages I have images turned off on?

~~~
ramoq
Great idea. I'll see if I can push that out shortly

